# Développement iPhone OS 3 & 4 - Rétrocompatiblité



## ZahY (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question, peut-être vous pouvez me répondre. Avec l'arrivée d'iPhone OS 4, les iPhone 2G n'auront pas le droit a cette mise à jour. 

Si je met à jour mon application pour qu'elle puisse gérer le multitache, je vais devoir la compiler pour iPhone OS 4. 

Les utilisateurs d'iPhone 2G ne pourront plus utiliser mon application? Il y a un moyen pour éviter cela?

Y-a-t'il des tutoriels ou documentations pour utiliser le multitache?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
ZahY


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Avril 2010)

Les tutoriels : La doc d'Apple par exemple..

Sinon tu peux très bien compiler ton application pour qu'elle soit utilisable sur OS 3 / 4. Dans les préférences de ton projet tu règles *iPhone OS Deployment Target* sur la plus petite version que tu veux supporter (3.0 par exemple).


----------

